# Cattleya kerrii



## Carmella.carey (Mar 14, 2022)

Last November Francisco Miranda came to our OS and gave his Brazilian cattleyas/laelias talk and he talked about C.kerrii I had never heard about this species before and I liked the blooms he had some seedlings for sale so I got some I can't find much info on this species and don't know anyone who has it dose any one here have C.kerrii and if so how do you care for it?
Patrick


----------



## LO69 (Mar 15, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> Last November Francisco Miranda came to our OS and gave his Brazilian cattleyas/laelias talk and he talked about C.kerrii I had never heard about this species before and I liked the blooms he had some seedlings for sale so I got some I can't find much info on this species and don't know anyone who has it dose any one here have C.kerrii and if so how do you care for it?
> Patrick


Ciao Patrick, I have not this small compact Cat. In my collection but had the chance to see It when I had been visiting the south part of Brasil 
close to Iguazu waterfalls. I found an orchid nursery down there "Tribo Orquideas" that had lot of them blooming (on february) so in our emisphere It should Bloom in the summer, it's a coastal warm growing Cat, It needs great humidity and lot of water. It sounds similar to Cat. Violacea.
Good luck with yours!


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 15, 2022)

Thanks so much


LO69 said:


> Ciao Patrick, I have not this small compact Cat. In my collection but had the chance to see It when I had been visiting the south part of Brasil
> close to Iguazu waterfalls. I found an orchid nursery down there "Tribo Orquideas" that had lot of them blooming (on february) so in our emisphere It should Bloom in the summer, it's a coastal warm growing Cat, It needs great humidity and lot of water. It sounds similar to Cat. Violacea.
> Good luck with yours!


Thank you so much
Patrick


----------

